# Homemade RockRing



## IBK (21. Juli 2004)

hab mir einen neuen rockring gedreht, da mir der alte ein wenig zu filigran war:



















jaaa, jeder, der wirklich drehen kann, wird mir jetzt sagen, dass der nicht sehr sorgfältig gearbeitet ist, aber für einen 
studenten, der damit gar nix am hut hat, find ich es passt...  zumindest erfüllt er seinen zweck. (und passt gut zum 
trial eno   )

mfg g


----------



## mtb-trialer. (21. Juli 2004)

geiles teil! hat nen bisschen middleburn style...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (21. Juli 2004)

ist doch ganz schön!!! hätte ich selbst nicht besser machen können!!!  

Jan


----------



## Angelo Berlin (21. Juli 2004)

geiloo...


----------



## Silver Phoenix (21. Juli 2004)

find den rockring auch super


----------



## Levelboss (22. Juli 2004)

sieht gut aus


----------



## Bwana (22. Juli 2004)

sieht sehr cool aus, hast du das ding vorm anbau mal gewogen ?


----------



## Monty98 (22. Juli 2004)

Wow! He an dem gibts wohl (wenns gewicht passt) nichts auszusetzen


----------



## IBK (22. Juli 2004)

hab ihn leider nicht gewogen, dürfte aber nicht sehr viel schwerer sein. erstens hab ich die wandstärke schlank gehalten, und zweitens ist er auf der rückseite auch "ausgedreht". nachdem der freilauf eher dick baut, hab ich eine aussparung auf der rückseite gedreht, dass der eno quasi in den rockring eingelassen ist (natürlich mit luft zwischen ring und freilaufendem teil).

ich hab mir noch einen zweiten gemacht, der noch nicht ganz fertig ist, von dem werd ich mal ein foto der rückseite schießen. kann aber noch etwas dauern, da ich grad keine digicam hab.

mfg g


----------



## elhefe (22. Juli 2004)

IBK schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ich hab mir noch einen zweiten gemacht, der noch nicht ganz fertig ist, von dem werd ich mal ein foto der rückseite schießen. kann aber noch etwas dauern, da ich grad keine digicam hab.
> 
> mfg g




Wiegen nicht vergessen...   

Ansonsten mein Senf. An dem ding gibt´s nichts auszusetzen. Ich hatte auch mal nen selbstgedrehten RR. Hätt fast ne Träne verdrückt, als die erste Kerbe drin war.

Also NIEMALS eine persönliche Beziehung zu Gebrauchsgegenständen aufbauen   .


----------



## crabslapdaddy (25. Juli 2004)

Respekt!   
wirklich ma saubere Verarbeitung und die Optik stimmt!

Ich hab mir auch nen Rockring selbst zusammen- gefrickelt.










Der wird wohl nie nen Schönheitspreis gewinnen und wirkt neben Deinem RR recht schäbig, hatte aber auch keine Drehbank sondern Muttis alte Bratpfanne und die gute alte Feile. Hat ne ganze Zeit gedauert, bis ich das ausgesägt und dann alles abgefeilt hatte. aber ist ja auch ma n Unikat.  
Aber das beste daran:
Auf der Seite, wo die Zähne sitzen ist die Teflon-Schicht  
Ich versuch halt Sauber zu bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tretschwein (3. August 2004)

mannmann. das is ja geil. du solltest dranschreiben das das ding ma ne bratpfanne war. haste aber echt mal ne zeit gebraucht kann ich mir vorstellen. ich hab mir auch einen gemacht aus ner aluplatte und mit ner stichsäge erfüllt auch seinen zweck. und nen brakebooster auch. bei den teilen kann man geld sparn und ein wenig selfmade am radl hat stil find ich. bratpfanne is natürlich unübertroffen. jorock


----------



## Basti[08/15] (8. August 2004)

hab auch einen selfmade rockring... 
guckt ihr hier :-D






und nen selfmade brakebooster... hatte nie bock magura das geld dafür in den a**** zu schieben 






mfg basti


----------



## elhefe (9. August 2004)

@ basti 0815

Also nimm´s mir nicht übel, aber der verdient jetzt wirklich das Prädikat hässlich.   

Trotzdem glückwunsch zur Bastelleidenschaft.


----------



## Adonai (9. August 2004)

Bratpfanne...     LOL einfach nur geil 



und der ganz oben is fett



@bastis rr


ja also ich finde zumindest der bbooster hat fetten flintstone style den find ich geil


----------



## Basti[08/15] (9. August 2004)

hässlich hin oder her... funktion steht im vordergrund.. ausserdem hab ich den gemacht als ich noch 15 war und kein richtiges werkzeug hatte.. hab den mühsam ausgebohrt und dann glatt gefeilt 


mfg basti


----------



## elhefe (9. August 2004)

Basti[08/15] schrieb:
			
		

> hässlich hin oder her... funktion steht im vordergrund..
> 
> mfg basti




Da haste schon recht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trauntaler (14. August 2004)

Alu kann man bis 12mm lasern lassen. Nur so als Tipp. 

Hier meiner (nicht Trial)






Passt aufs 1/100 mit der CAD Zeichnung zusammen.


MfG Stefan


----------



## BommelMaster (14. August 2004)

trauntaler schrieb:
			
		

> Alu kann man bis 12mm lasern lassen. Nur so als Tipp.
> 
> Hier meiner (nicht Trial)
> 
> ...




hi

ich weiß dass das eine blöde frage ist, aber könntest du mir auch was lasern(discadapter), gegen bezahlung natürlich(aber nicht zuviel  )


----------



## trauntaler (14. August 2004)

Diskadapter? Woas ned. CAD zeichnen is wirklich ned schwer und Laserschneider gibts a in Niederbayern. Is auch nicht teuer.

MfG Stefan


----------

